# Video of Barista Express Basket Sticking to Group



## Christianf (Apr 12, 2013)

This is one of the issues I have with my soon-to-be-returned Barista Express.

This is even more dangerous when the basket is full and hot!

[video=youtube;ZJok7-zS5Cs]


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What were you dosing ( weight ? )


----------



## Christianf (Apr 12, 2013)

Not sure, as don't have scales.

The Sage comes with a scraper affair to remove the excess so I lightly tamped and removed excess.

On this occasion it stuck even empty!


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

First thing I would say is make sure you are not over tightening. Although the pf handle may turn back past 6 o'clock there is no need.

Is the BE new? in my experience with my Silvia and also Sage DB this can happen from time to time and may change as things bed in (wear a little) and things can expand and contract a bit as the pf heats up and cools down.

Take the pf off more slowly and if you see the basket stuck, give it a little jiggle.

If it is new continues to do this and do it all the time then I'd give the retailer or possibly sage a ring. Where did you get it? If Lakeland they should really swap no questions asked, and if it is new I would actually be tempted to call them sooner rather than later so they are more likely to deal with it than pass you to Sage first.


----------



## Christianf (Apr 12, 2013)

I am returning it to Lakeland mate, I have bought a La Spaz instead.

Tired of issues, as this isn't the only one. Just the easiest one to show. It's over a year old.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Question....

Is this basket sticking in the clip a problem or not ?

Im sure its happened to me before ( when basket is empty )

Is it something do with the group seal ? does it need replacing ?

Does it happen to all machines?

Does it happen to machines over a period of time where they have had coffee grinds in them or does the gasket need cleaning ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If the group seal has not been cleaned properly / regularly,there is a propensity for the basket to stick to the grinds that remain. This can happen on any machine as they become sticky


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> If the group seal has not been cleaned properly / regularly,there is a propensity for the basket to stick to the grinds that remain. This can happen on any machine as they become sticky


Thanks though so ..


----------



## Christianf (Apr 12, 2013)

Group head and seal is spotless, cleaned every time the machine is switched off.


----------

